# home made silencer



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

does any one know how to make a home made silencer im posting in this place becuase im trying to get a pesky rabbit but its towrds my neighbors house so i need it to be quiter.
thx in advance


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

I have seen a CSI where a 2 liter bottle was taped to the end of a pistol and made a one time use silencer of course this would only work with a very high powered rifle of a close range def not with a pellet gun or .22 id sat use bait and get it in ur yard or ask permission from ur neighboor


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

hasen't a thread like this already been posted... and DELETED! Granted the laws on silencers here in ND are a little sketchy..... they are legal to own with the proper stamps.... that and it isn't worth making one... the min. fine is something like $1,500 and no more than 3 years in jail....


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

the only thing I ve heard of is to stick a whole patato on the end of your barrel

never tryed it

most likely blow up a fire arm barrel


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Hunt3R, this is a cut/paste from the ATF website.

Making of a silencer by an unlicensed person for personal use does not require
any license or notification to ATF under the GCA. However, under the NFA the
making of a silencer must be approved in advance by ATF. Unlicensed persons
must file an ATF Form 1, Application to Make a Firearm, pay a $200 making tax,
and comply with all other provisions of the law prior to making the firearm.
Approval of the Form 1 results in registration of the silencer to the maker.
Subsequent transfers of the registered silencer must be approved in advance by
ATF. Possession of a silencer not registered to the possessor, and a making or
transfer that does not comply with the NFA and regulations are punishable by
imprisonment for up to 10 years, a fine of $250,000, or both.


----------



## MiniMarine0311 (May 20, 2007)

I know this post hasn't had anyone post anything for a while but I'm new to the site and thought I would let you in on my experince with a home made silencer. Silencer with the bottle...I've used it before not here in the states but when I was depolyed in iraq....They have dogs all over the place there. Kind of like coyotes but they are domesticated dogs that the people would raise and give the boot to. At first we were given permission to shoot the dogs so it wasn't a big deal, when we would see one coming towards where we lived (it was under an over pass) we would just call in saying we were going to shoot a dog they gave the go ahead when the back area was clear we would drop the dog and go pick it up and dispose of it. They would also give our position away at night when we would be conducting night operations. Then the higher ups got a bug up there back side about shooting dogs and said we couldn't anymore. But they were still giving away our postions, and they were getting into our garbage it was a mess so we started using the water bottles we had over there tapped it to the end of our M 16s and bang it wasn't super quite but it was defently muffled enough that they couldn't hear us sniping dogs. So it can be done just don't take more then one shot.


----------

